# Is a 30-06 overkill?



## theweasle (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm new to predator hunting and I don't have the money for a new rifle. I use my deer hunting rifle, It's a 30-06 and I got some .55 grain bullets for it. I was just wondering if that was a little over kill for predators.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Of course it's over kill but you wanna kill what you call in right? I say give those coyotes hell. Might consider using whatever rounds you use for deer hunting though. Thats a bullet you are farmiliar with trajectory wise. I'd stick with that.

Good luck.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Weasle: As BBD says a .30-06 is overkill but if that's all you have, then go for it.

You mention you have .55-grain bullets. I'm assuming you're talking about 55-grain, and if you are talking about 55-grain, you're probably referring to "accelerators".

Accelerators come in both .30-06 and .30-30 rounds and guys who've shot them universally agree their accuracy leaves much to be desired. In fact, guys shooting them don't expect to group anything less than 3-4 inches at 100 yards.

Maybe your rifle will do better but if other guys' experience is a guide, you'd probably do better to use a larger grain bullet. Maybe you'll be able to find a bullet that gives you the accuracy you desire but, at the same time, doesn't blow a yote to smithereens.

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I would shoot regular shells at them or save up for something smaller cause those 55 grains are a joke.


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

Regular 125 Soft points will do the trick. They leave about an 1- 1.5 " hole but make sure you don't hit shoulders.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah don't hit the shoulder. The last one I shot with my 223 I hit the shoulder. Not pretty. Used a lot of dental floss on that coyote.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

i am in your same situation and use my 30-06, i was using my regular deer load 150grainers but now i picked up some 125s, i have yet to try them though. i bought some accelerators but havent used them either due to the research about how inaccurate they are. the coyotes i have shot with the 150s are mangled but im not big on saving fur so i dont mind too much. in my opinion better to kill them and not get fur than miss with an inaccurate round.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm all about killing them not too worried about the fur. My 150 grain SST Light Mag's left from deer season really do a number on them but it's fine with me.


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Try the Remington Managed-Recoil 125 gr. PSP. They have worked well for me. Keep in mind any ammo other then what you sighted in with is going to have different results. Ballistics, Ballistics, Ballistics.

If you're not worried about the pelts then go with a 210 gr. and have some fun.


----------



## FUFASENBUSTER (Jan 24, 2008)

I know for a fact this guy is lying because he has never killed a coyote in his life. And I am a little ****** that he tried stealing my username or at least something like it. Lets rally against this computer forum hunter. He may hunt 2 times per year in reality. His wife is an incredible shot though.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

you only have one post...or am i missing something?


----------

